# My Son's Story Hour Contribution



## Eye Tyrant (Jan 25, 2002)

I have never posted in the Story Hour threads, but thought I would now. See, I've been teaching my two boys to play recently, and the other day my 10 year old brings home this story he wrote in class. Some of it has to do with our game (names mainly) while some of it comes from his PS game "Darkstone". All in all I thought it was cool and that maybe some here would think so also. So here it is, mind that I am not editing it, what you see is what he wrote (grammatical errors and all!).

When I was fishing I took my spear and throwed it at a big maceral. The maceral was 50 inches long and 20 inches wide and then i went back to camp and went back to work I work as a blacksmith a bowmaker and a fletcher. Then when we had a work brake I took the fish and to a knife and got all of the scales off and made armor called Mack armor its armor class was 39 and it's duribility is 50/70 and then I took the fish and cooked it and ate it. Then after work I took my bow and I went hunting and I sall a buck and shot it and then I put it in my sack. Then anouther group sall my accurucy and said would you like to join our party and he said yes if it is okwith you by the way my name is Garth whats your name my name is Lucas nice to meet you like to come to my shop I could make you bows and arrows and armor. Yes could you make dragonscale armor if I had the scales I could. Then lets try do you know where to get dragon scales only at the Sunlis Sitadel ok first we should pack and meet at my shop again okas we met back ok lets go. The Sunlis Sitadel is bad luck as we went hours and days later we are here we are I think I see the dragon ya thats it get ready. Im going to shoot him with my bow swoo!! Crrr I hit he is bleeding get out your steal shields he is going to blow fire Swffff!!! Woosh!! Kshshsh!! The fire went out yes fire even your magical bow I made you ok swooth! Swooth! Swooth! Raaaaa! He's dead lets get the scales wait we have to get past the bridge yes we do crack! Crack! Crack! Snap! Hurry! Run! Crack crack crack!!! Snap!! Good we got across. Take your rope now get as much scales as you can. Hours and days later we are home yes now here is your armor. Thank you maby we will meet again but I have to go to work and we met again. Did you try your Dragon Scale Armor not yet do you want to go hunting shur ok as we were walking we found the deer I killed days ago we could still get his hide ok and after getting the hide all the sudden Raa!! a jagure came out and tried to eat Garth. Garth we will take care of hand and Garth stepped back. No I will use animal empathy ok settle down boy settle down per per per!! Well I guess I will call you blaze neat nex ok blaze find us some deer. Raaa!!! Rawl!! Slice!! grunt gr... Good boy you fond a white tail deer lets get its skin ok slice slice!! Now blaze you could eat the meat Rawl! Rawl! So Lucas  Rex Razziel and Sabastin would you like me to teach you to do the skills. Shur ok lets begin with animal empathy ok slowly calm the animals like the good boy good boy ok you try Lucas. Good boy good boy now you learned animal empathy ok Sabastian you will learn to bluf what dose that mean it means to like if you can wanted to sell your magical hamer and so you could sell for a hire amount ok you just learned bluff ok. Razziel I am going to teach you ability modifire it allows you to find out if someones lying ok you just learned how to do it ok now we should head to vinlind ok brothers lets go.

He got an A!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jan 25, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## Rel (Jan 25, 2002)

Man, that is great!  I can remember writing stuff like that when I was young.  I must say that the one time I turned in a paper that mentioned that I made some AC 39 armor from a "maceral", the teacher was less than pleased.

She wrote:

D- YOU MUNCHKIN!  

So I cut off her head with my Vorpal Sword!

Um, just kidding about that.

Tell your son to keep up the good work.  You can tell him that it was a lot easier to read than the last Robert Jordan novel !


----------



## exempt (Jan 26, 2002)

That's really awesome. I think that's the first storyhour I've read with accurate sound effects.


----------



## Breakstone (Jan 26, 2002)

He he he... that's great!

He should write a regular story hour!


----------

